# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] FRP MODULE 9.02 Released - Ist January 2019

## mohamed73

==================================================  =  *New Year Promo Offer*  *From Ist January to 15th January*  *Buy for One Year and Get One More Year Free.*  ==================================================  =  *What is New ?*   *Added*  *Samsung SM-A800F
Samsung SM-T560 
ZTE Blade Max 2s Z6410S
ZTE Blade Max View Z610DL  Lenovo ZUK 2 Rio  Vivo Y95  Wileyfox Pro
Wileyfox Swift 2X
Wileyfox Swift 2
Wileyfox Swift 2 Plus
Wileyfox Swift
Wileyfox Storm  Infinix Hot 6 Pro
Infinix Hot S3
Phicomm C630 (Clue L)
Sharp FS8010 (Aquos S2)
UIMI F6
UIMI F6B
UIMI U6
UIMI U6 Pro
Vertex Impress Action*    *UAT Main Module is Under Beta Test and will be Released on or before 8th of this Month*  *Lot of Changes have been made in Main Module, *  *GUI Changed, Many more Improvement have been Done*  *New UAT MAIN MODULE SCREEN SHOT*        *WARNING : IMEI                Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is         Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in   Phone       Back .                 We are not responsible for any Problem caused by  mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for  any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * * D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## add1990

شكرا كنت انتطره بفارغ الصبر

----------

